

Bart's Preinstalled Environment (BartPE) bootable live Windows CD/DVD - networked
http://www.nu2.nu/pebuilder/

======
swatkat
WinBuilder is another similar project.

[http://winbuilder.net/](http://winbuilder.net/)

